# Undecided......



## Big Hand (Jan 16, 2008)

If I am going to purchase a XD or M&P .40 for my first handgun. What are the major differences, shakes, rattles and rolls of each? What is your feedback on each?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*squat*

Big Hand: Sir; I don't know squat about M&P's
XD's:mrgreen: My shooting partner has a couple, and guess what:smt033
He shoots mine and I shoot his. We don't get excited who has who's.
I like the XD fairly accurate, seems durable, I really like the trigger.
Fun to shoot.
Would I have one? NO. I shoot Glock. if it wasn't for Glock, I'd have a couple XD's


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Shoot 'em both. Slightly different ergonomics. The M&P has the interchangable backstraps... but I bought the XD (twice) for the trigger. It shot tighter groups for me from the first time I picked one up.

I bought the XD45, then the XD9SC... Maybe a XD45C in the future.

Brutally accurate, simple, safe, and cheap.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have owned both and now have the M&P40. They are both very good pistols. The XD Tactical has a bit longer barrel and sight radius than the M&P but both are accurate and reliable in my experience. Both have produced sub 1 inch groups at 15 yards for these old eyes.

The reason I went from XD to M&P was grip. The XD just didn't fit properly.

If you can, try them both then go with the one you like best.

:smt1099


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Buy the Kimber buddy so I can shoot it.

Just kidding bud I'll help you break in a XD or
M&P also.


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

why the Q ! the A is right in front of you the XD!


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*my toughts*

I dont like s&w maybe the 5oos&w only!


----------



## Big Hand (Jan 16, 2008)

K Bob said:


> Buy the Kimber buddy so I can shoot it.
> 
> Just kidding bud I'll help you break in a XD or
> M&P also.


Yeah....we can go Tuesday and both of us can drool over it. We all know where I stand on that. Thanks bud!!!!


----------



## IndianaJones (May 7, 2006)

My 1st handgun was the XD40 Service Model. I love it. my next may very well be a M&P Compact or a Steyr S series Pistol.


----------

